
Employers blocked from discriminating against staff using marijuana in Maine - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/marijuana-cannabis-law-legal-smoke-maine-employer-test-discrimination-a8203596.html
======
poster123
This concerns me. Employers that irrationally refuse to hire marijuana users
will be out-competed by those who do hire them. Why does the government need
to interfere?

~~~
GauntletWizard
I have the same conclusion for opposite reasoning; I think marijuana use is a
clear and obvious red flag, and employers should be free to compete by hiring
better people. Ultimately, I want to be proved right or wrong by forces of
market, not by the government saying yay or nay.

~~~
pmoriarty
Some people think that a certain skin color is "an obvious red flag" and wish
to hire only people of a certain other skin color.

Do you think there should be laws against that?

~~~
jjirsa
I think the parent comment is silly, but there’s a pretty fundamental
difference between something you are and something you do.

~~~
jenkstom
Is being gay something you are or that you do? If drinking alcohol off the job
is protected other recreational chemicals should be just as protected. And a
significant portion of Marijuana use is medical regardless of opinion to the
contrary.

